# New Veloce vs. old Chorus? WWMD?



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I crashed and ruined a 10 speed Carbon Chorus med. cage rear derailleur. I think it's the last 10 speed carbon Chorus Campagnolo made. The only carbon is the face plate with 'chorus' written on it. The question is, do the new Veloce rear derailleurs work better than the old Chorus? If so I'll go with Veloce. Replacing with old chorus is about $100+ more money. What would Marco do? (that is if he had to spend his own money).


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm not convinced that your bike will shift any differently with mid-level derailleurs vs top of the line derailleurs. 

There will be a little different look with the CF vs aluminum derailleur body. Is that important?

A few grams of weight?

Is there a difference in the Jockey Wheels? Ceramic bearings vs bushings? You can, of course, add your own jockey wheels later, but spending another $30 in aftermarket parts will eat up some of your savings.

Anyway, there are quite a few Chorus and Record derailleurs on E-Bay for good prices, it might be worth considering.


----------



## CheapSkate (Feb 26, 2012)

I think Campag still makes old shape Chorus and Record RDs:- eg

Rear Derailleurs

I think the new shape RDs will work perfectly well but I have not personally tried them. I think the message form Velotech (Campag's UK Service Centre) was the actuation ratio is unchanged but the spring tension might not be perfect. I have more info from Velotech if you want it.

I bet you could slap a new shape Veloce 10s RD on there and it would shift just as well. That would be the CheapSkate solution . But I've not tried it.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

The important thing is that it works, which seems to be the correct answer. Being a natural born cheapskate, I am leaning toward Veloce. Thanks all for the input!


----------



## CheapSkate (Feb 26, 2012)

I got very confusing info from Campag/Velotech when I asked this question. I think their response could be summed up as "it works, the spring tension is correct, but it's not recommended"

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## CheapSkate (Feb 26, 2012)

You might be able to get away with a short cage, I think the new RDs have bigger wrap and more capacity. Check out the Campag website.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

There hasn't really been a change in actual capacity or max cog for the short cage RD's.

Their physical dimensions have remained unchanged for many years.

I'm using older RD's with 30T cog and 33T total takeup for instance, which is the current spec.

OP if your drivetrain setup is within those limits then a Veloce short cage should be fine. If you need more capacity, then a longer cage is needed. Veloce and Centaur "triple" RD's are still be around.

Graeme at Velotech is obviously extremely knowledgeable, but because of his position must adhere strictly to the Campy line when it comes to compatibility issues.


----------



## CheapSkate (Feb 26, 2012)

(Thread hijack)

So, will my old style RD work well with 39/53 and a 13-29 cassette? If I accidentally x-chain will the RD explode?

If it's all good that's quite appealing for my winter bike.

cheers


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

CheapSkate said:


> (Thread hijack)
> 
> So, will my old style RD work well with 39/53 and a 13-29 cassette? If I accidentally x-chain will the RD explode?
> 
> ...


Should be no problem.

You may need to back out the "H" screw to increase clearance to the 29T cog, and check chain length, but as long as it's OK then nothing will assplode.


----------



## CheapSkate (Feb 26, 2012)

Sounds like a fun winter project. I'll wait til Ribble has its 20% off Campag sale. I am a CheapSkate after all  Thanks


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I bought an inexpensive short cage Century Gray RD off eBay and it shifts fine. Could not stand the look though. I just ordered a compatible Chorus (carbon face plate) short RD from Ribble.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

FYI if you can find a carbon Centaur one it is essentially identical. IIRC correctly the same version was initially Record, then became Chorus, and eventually Centaur.

Velomine has the short cage for $99.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I broke down and bought an "old Chorus" carbon face short cage from Ribble. Matches the rest of the group on the bike except for the non-campy crankset. I'm a slave to fashion.


----------

